# Diesel/Snowryder Tent Grow 600watt HPS



## dangreen (Sep 22, 2008)

* Hey everyone i am fairly new to the forums and wanted to share my progress with my grow. My seeds where ordered on dope-seeds.com and received in 5 days. My Diesel Ryders are about 5 weeks in with 7 females out of 10. My Snowryders are 2-3 weeks in with 2 confirmed females.* 

*They are on a 20/4 light cycle. Using a 600watt HPS with one 4inch intake and one 6inch exhaust fan w/carbon filter. Using all organic nutrients and soil (roots organics by aurora).  

I am also growing a outdoor bagseed its got a few weeks before harvest.
*


----------



## dangreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Few more outdoor pictures of my outdoor.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice!Those ladies are looking lushes.I'm gonna order two more 150 watt HPS's for my girls tomorrow.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Also the tent is 56x56x6.5ft. Temp. kept about 66-75%F Humidity 20%-40%.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 23, 2008)

BUD PORN! And couple pics of snowryders.


----------



## Lion Of Juda (Sep 23, 2008)

NIIIICE man. keep them pics comin


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Couple pictures of the males im gonna take the pollen from for the snowryders. They are turning purple cause its getting cold at night. I am gonna store the pollen in the freezer until i can apply it to a couple branches.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Few pictures of my female diesel under regular lights.


----------



## IAN (Sep 25, 2008)

Them Are Some Nice Plants.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Well my outdoor plant was cut in half by someone, they left me with all small shitty buds. My top cola was probably 2oz. ******* assholes. I am gonna **** whoever did this up. My gun is cocked and loaded.


----------



## dangreen (Sep 27, 2008)

So here is what i got from my outdoor after half being stolen. Premature and not very much.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 27, 2008)

WHAT!!! Man, time to get the barb wire, electric fences, and security equipment out. I would be pissed... At least the people hew saw it did not call the 5-0.... But everything else looks awesome, your doing a great job...


----------



## stoner (Sep 27, 2008)

Budds man! nice


----------



## dangreen (Sep 29, 2008)

Some Fresh pictures.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm smokin' some Diesel Ryder right now

Things are looking great.Very nice pics.

I'm loving these auto strains.My Snowryders should be here tomorrow and the auto blueberries a few days after that.


----------



## IAN (Oct 5, 2008)

That Sucks Man Nice Looking Plants We Been Watching Our Plants Close We Take Turns There Almost Ready To Harvest We Have Cameras Outside An 2 Big Dogs


----------



## dangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

OK alot of pictures can't really explain them all. But 1 Chopped 1 top of a Diesel Ryder plant cloudy trichs. A few of the Diesel Ryders may be coming down next week. 

The smaller plants are the snowryders just starting to bud. Which is the first and last pictures only 2 females 1 seedling waiting sex.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 10, 2008)

Day 56 for Diesel Ryders. 
Ok a pic of the dry Diesel Top weight 2.7 grams.  And the center section of the plant I cut tonight running about 15% amber.  And some pictures of the rest of the plant.


Smoke Rating is great this is the best smoke I literally have ever had. Taste and smell is so strong you can taste it, and it its very sticky. I defiantly will grow this again.


----------



## rami (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO...someone stole ur plant....man i would flip, ill kill that bastard...litteraly.



but anyways...im lovin those...great job man...keep it up.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 11, 2008)

My Center Buds I cut off where dry today and weight was 9.2 grams. Now they are gonna be cured for a little while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways i checked trichs today and I decided to cut 2 plants down. Only got pics of the one ran out of space on my disk and did not realize it. So I will take a bunch of pics when they dry. 

I am gonna order some seeds in a few days. Decided on Auto White Russian and Auto Ak. Or 2 packs of Auto Ak cause i kinda want to be able to keep my plants around same Height which i fought with the Diesel Ryders because of the Different phenos.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## dangreen (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok sorry I have been slacking on this journal. I have 2 other journals on another site, and seem to forget about this one. 

Pictures of the plants hanging 3 total harvest.


Here are some pics of the dried Diesel Ryder bud 3 different pheno's but all get ya effed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Last Picture , #1 bud smells like grape koolaide High is very similar high to the 3rd bud, #2 Bud smells like spicy pepper kinda harsh but wow high is great, and the last is a fruity skunk very coated with crystals very smooth but expands your lungs with high head rush.My yields were ok on the 3 plants. Plant 1 21grams, Plant 2 19grams, and Plant 26.3grams. I am still happy they were my smallest 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ill post some new pictures of the rest of them tonight.


----------



## daf (Oct 15, 2008)

awesome looking grow


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great Job on your dank buds dude!  Sorry to hear about your bud getting jacked by thieves!  Damn fools I like to post a sign by my outdoor crop that reads "Guns don't kill people, I kill people.  If you value your life as much as I value these plants dont F$#K with them! haha


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Great Job on your dank buds dude!  Sorry to hear about your bud getting jacked by thieves!  Damn fools I like to post a sign by my outdoor crop that reads "Guns don't kill people, I kill people.  If you value your life as much as I value these plants dont F$#K with them! haha



Thanks for the props guys. 
haha, yea next time i will. But i think if i grow outdoors again it will be guerrilla style.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Right on my, Id like to do a guerrilla style grow but I,d have to really scout out something far from here.  I drove out the mountains by my house and took a hike and everything is so dry out here.  I'm an indoor person mainly but one day I will put something outside again.  I like to see mother nature do her work.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is half of the plant that was 4ft tall top half trichs are about 30% amber while bottom was clear/cloudy so i left the bottom.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Pictures of my 3 Snowryder girls.  They are starting to look really nice.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 16, 2008)

Some pictures of the Diesel Ryder's that are left and the general room.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

funky monkey that looks good! congrats on the outdoor..


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> funky monkey that looks good! congrats on the outdoor..




my outdoor got stolen and what i got was premature **** bud hehe, but thanks for the comment.


----------



## IAN (Oct 17, 2008)

these are some nice looking plants


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 17, 2008)

do u use any nutes?


----------



## HATCH (Oct 17, 2008)

Great Thread!!,,You Are Kick'n Out Some Serious Dank!!!~~~I Injoyed Your Thread & Can't Wait To See What Is Next!!~~Best Of Luck~~Later~~Hatch~`~:hubba:


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!

yea i do use Nutrients which are Organic made Aurora innovations called Roots Organics. 


For My next grow I think I will be ordering 2 packs of 5 seed Female Auto Ak47s. Because of the stabilized Pheno ,think i would have gotten a better yield on my Diesel Ryders because some of them were a lot taller then the others .Or 1 Pack of Female Auto Ak47s and 1 pack of Female Auto White Russians.  Anyone had good luck with the Auto White Russians, and know yields and quality?


----------



## dangreen (Oct 18, 2008)

This diesel ryder meets her fate....


----------



## rami (Oct 18, 2008)

Lookin very nice.

How much did that yield in grams?^^^


----------



## dangreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure still drying ill give final when done. I don't think that much it yielded though, lots of small buds.


----------



## dangreen (Oct 19, 2008)

So I got 15 grams from half of that tall plant. Still gonna let the bottom go another week. Buds were pretty light but hella chronic, hairs look like fire. 

Also included some picture before i chopped this plant. She is probably my best yeilder. Then all I have left in my room are 1 full Diesel Ryder, and 2 bottoms, and 3 Snowryders. I will be ordering seeds soon to fill my room again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Beautiful mang just beautiful. :aok: *


----------



## IAN (Oct 19, 2008)

they look good


----------



## dangreen (Oct 21, 2008)

So the last 2 plants I got 26.3 grams and 28.3 off the other. Hella chronic and smells great.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 1, 2008)

Dam im a slacker sorry for delayed update. Been really busy with trimming and curing and been to stoned . 

 So anyways here is my Diesel Harvest 6oz off 7 plants. Smoke is not for the faint of heart. My neighbor came over and smoked a bowl got so high she got sick and started spinning. Knocks my socks off, but im not light weight and 1-2 hits gets me pretty ripped.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome harvest Bro!Happy smokin'


----------



## dangreen (Nov 3, 2008)

*All the Diesel Ryders have been harvested 6oz off 7 plants. 



SNOWRYDERS*

So here are the girls. Starting with the middle aged plant which is stretched the most, then oldest to youngest. My oldest should be ready to harvest within the next few weeks.


----------



## daf (Nov 4, 2008)

yo those buds look sweet


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Daf, 
They smell even better then they look. They smell a very strong fruity mango its really different. Can't wait to try some of it.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Nov 4, 2008)

damn that all looks nice how long you been growin and how big an area for your 600 watter and do u have a veg room also?????


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 4, 2008)

sweet man, I just wanna take a bite outa one those pics!! Just waiting on mine to finish.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

SMOKE REPORT 

*Name: *Diesel Ryder
* 
Breeder: *The Joint Doctor
* 
Genetics: *New York City Diesel x Lowryder #2
* 
Seed/Clone: *Seed*

indica/sativa: *Hydbrid - Mostly Sativa
* 
Trichomes: *Covered.
* 
Smell: *As soon as I open the jar a very pungent smell, with undertones of sweet skunky fuel, saturates the room. You can almost taste it. Even burns some eyelids.
* 
Taste: *Incredibly smooth out of a 3ft glass double perk bong, with a sweet after taste. 
* 
Density on a scale of 1-10: *6
* 
Ease of Growth: *Very forgiving all around strain to grow. Hardest part was in it's seedling / sprout phase. Also takes very little nutrients to burn.
* 
Yield: *6oz from 7 plants
* 
Flower Length: *58 days from germination.
*
Color: *Green, Red, Purple, Brown, Blue
* 
High: *The high is great. Starts out slow and moves into an intense head rush. Munchies and Couch lock from this smoke, from my 50% amber buds. Your face will start to hurt from nonstop smiling and laughing from the intense first hit. A very very strong cerebral buzz/ mixed with a good body high from start to finish without the lethargic side affects of coming down.
* 
Notes: *IMO this strain is still unstable, out of 7 plants I got 5 pheno's. They are all fire though. Hope for the one that turns purple!


----------



## IAN (Nov 6, 2008)

they look nice


----------



## dangreen (Nov 6, 2008)

My tent setup is 56x56x6.5ft and these are auto-flowering plants so they do not need a veg staging room. They are on a 20/4 light schedule. Also this is my first indoor grow so I am very happy with the results. 

 Thanks for the great comments. Any more questions hit me up.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 7, 2008)

This Snowryder was taken out tonight she is dying its her 11th week and only 5% amber oh well. Looks to be only about 15 grams.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 11, 2008)

So I got about 20 grams total but some of the buds were so light I will save them for hash making. I would say I got about 15 grams of solid bud off this Snowryder. I have smoked some of it and it is surprisingly strong, with a instant head rush. The taste is so fruity no other way to describe it, and very smooth. Smell is extremely fruity as well, very strong mango like fragrance. I'll give a proper smoke report when it is cured properly.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang.:aok:  Looks like some really nice smoke and it's FREE. :hubba: *


----------



## IAN (Nov 12, 2008)

thats nice looking bud


----------



## dangreen (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok so I decided to chop this snowryder down. Having issues, not sure what is going on but it was dying. There is actually about 10% amber in the trich's, so i am not to worried. I found a pollen sack on the Top bud i think its from Stress, so thats another reason i decided to cut it down. This plant smells a lot stronger then the last one i harvested also more covered in Trichomes.


----------



## HATCH (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Doing A Most Excellent Job My Brother!!!~~You Have Some Awesome Bud For The Holiday's!!!EH!!!~~~Best Of Luck!!~~`_`~~Later~`Hatch`~


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking awesome. I have some snowryders lined up for my next grow. One question; Have you ever had WW or snow white standard? I think WW is supposed to be a creeper high, that's why I bought the ryder version, hoping that the snowhite held onto that aspect of the high. Although I"m sure by the look of it that I won't be disappointed anyway.

Nice job dude...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

ive smoked ww a couple times nice fruity pine taste it is a creeper. u should of put it to the side and let it do its thing ive read that plants try to reproduce them selves before they die which mean fem seeds this can happen with any plant given longer than needed flowering periods


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 3, 2008)

dangreen said:
			
		

> Dam im a slacker sorry for delayed update. Been really busy with trimming and curing and been to stoned .
> 
> So anyways here is my Diesel Harvest 6oz off 7 plants. Smoke is not for the faint of heart. My neighbor came over and smoked a bowl got so high she got sick and started spinning. Knocks my socks off, but im not light weight and 1-2 hits gets me pretty ripped.


 
"1-2 hits gets me pretty ripped" :stoned: i wish it only took me 1-2 hits to get me ripped:hubba: :hubba: , takes me like half a gram to get a really good high


----------



## dangreen (Dec 5, 2008)

whiterussian said:
			
		

> "1-2 hits gets me pretty ripped" :stoned: i wish it only took me 1-2 hits to get me ripped:hubba: :hubba: , takes me like half a gram to get a really good high



That was with the Diesel Ryder that stuff was extremely potent compared to the Snowryder. I probably have to smoke at least half a gram to get a good high from it. Now im out of Diesel too .

Yes i have tried WW and it is a creeper, but this Snowryder dose not seem to do that to me. It's really good smoke though, good flavor and taste. 

So here is some pictures of my last Snowryder harvested yesterday. About 50% amber trich's at 11 weeks.


----------



## dangreen (Dec 10, 2008)

*Name: *Snow Ryder
* 
Breeder: *Dope-seeds.com
* 
Genetics: *Snow white x LR#2
* 
Seed/Clone: *Seed*

indica/sativa: *Hydbrid - Mostly Sativa
* 
Trichomes: *Covered.
* 
Smell: *Extremely Fruity
* 
Taste: *Incredibly smooth out of a 3ft glass double perk bong, with a fruity /mango after taste. 
* 
Density on a scale of 1-10: *5  (i'm sure density could be better if i kept plant a lot closer to the light)
* 
Ease of Growth: *Very forgiving all around strain to grow. Hardest part was in it's seedling / sprout phase. Also takes very little nutrients to burn.
* 
Yield:  *61 grams 3 plants
* 
Flower Length: *10-11 weeks from germination.
*
Color: *Green, Yellow, Red
* 
High: *The high is great. Starts out with a nice head rush. No munchies or couchlock from this smoke. Is is a relaxing high. A very strong cerebral buzz/ mixed with a good body high from start to finish without the lethargic side affects of coming down.
* 
Notes: Try and Keep your nodes close together for tighter buds.


Pictures would be better but my Battery died.*


----------



## daf (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome buds


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice grow Man!


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 23, 2009)

Where all teh picz?


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 17, 2009)

hhhhhhhnnnhhhgff


----------



## shyne062985 (Sep 9, 2009)

dude ive been trying to see ure pics of the snowrider and diesel but how do i view them????????????????????


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2009)

shyne062985 said:
			
		

> dude ive been trying to see ure pics of the snowrider and diesel but how do i view them????????????????????



This thread is a bit older...I think the pics were removed...


----------

